# Stray Cats and Cockroaches



## Charlie Brown (Feb 13, 2014)

I’d only been in Los Angeles for a few hours before I decided to go find a decent spot to camp for the night. On our way to a small park we stopped at a pizza place to refill our water, they were about to close and offered us a half a pizza that was about to be thrown away. Who in their right mind would turn that down? After eating a slice we walked the rest of the way to the park. Upon arrival a little black stray cat approached us and I immediately took a liking to her. She looked as tired, worn out, and hungry as I so I gave her some of my pizza. I decided to call her Lucy. Jody started talking shit, saying the cat was gonna give me Rabies. I didn’t care, I was going to hang out with here whether Jody liked it or not. Eventually the time came when we went to set up camp, Lucy followed.We didn’t have many options as we were in the middle of downtown so we set up between the wall of the rec center and a shipping container. Jody, Lucy and I laid down and got stoned. Lucy snuggled right up next to me on the outside of my sleeping bag and I fell asleep petting her. A couple hours later I woke up to water falling on me. When I opened my eyes I could see Lucy bolt off to find a dry place. I called for her to come back with no luck. Turns out it was the sprinkler system that sprayed us. Now soaking wet we moved our stuff to another spot that we thought wasn’t within range of the sprinklers. As soon as I was back down Lucy laid down next to me. Once again I drifted off to sleep petting her only to be woken by the water system once again. This time I was pissed, Jody refused to sleep next to the playground and instead chose the field and now we were wet because of it. I stomped off with my stuff back to where I originally wanted to sleep, Lucy was nowhere to be found. We woke up in the morning to climb out of our wet bags, when Jody opened his a giant Cockroach scurried out and ran away. The thing freaked him out, he chased it down and killed it. I thought it was the funniest thing ever and started telling him he was the one that would end up with rabies.

I am still mad the water made Lucy take off. If that hadn't happened I'd probably still be traveling with her. haha


----------



## janktoaster (Feb 13, 2014)

Ugh, I love black cats- they're usually super loving and chill. I've found that west coast stray cats tend to be nicer than east coast


----------

